# old Raven PA amp GW90PA



## Joust (Jun 28, 2012)

I just acquired an old RAVEN (garnet Stencil) amp model GW90PA.
does anyone have and info on it preferably a schematic.
its uses two 6V6gt outputs tubes . has 4 inputs that run into a small very old transistor mixer and then to a baxandall tone circuit.
i'm in the process of drawing the schematic but it'd be easier if i found one.

nice little amp. I want to use it as a herzog into my fender twin.


----------



## Joust (Jun 28, 2012)

no-one????
I made a rough schematic. 
transistor input stage with the 4 inputs. then two stages of 12ax7 one of which is for the tone controls. then a single triode from a 12au7 as a phase splitter into the two 6V6 outputs in a push pull configuration.
I hooked it up to a 8ohm power resistor and tested it on the bench. i can drive it to 33watts with significant distortion. but its clean @ up to 18W.


----------



## Cups (Jan 5, 2010)

Kind of opposite what you'd think; I would assume a tube front end and use transistors for the active EQ. 

It would be fun to see what you drew if you have a chance.


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

Hope these help.
cheers. d
http://i1132.photobucket.com/albums...-pa90r-rebel-series-amp-schematic-diagram.jpg

http://i1132.photobucket.com/albums...-pa90r-rebel-series-amp-schematic-diagram.jpg

http://i1132.photobucket.com/albums...-pa90r-rebel-series-amp-schematic-diagram.jpg


----------



## Joust (Jun 28, 2012)

loudtubeamps said:


> Hope these help.
> cheers. d
> http://i1132.photobucket.com/albums...-pa90r-rebel-series-amp-schematic-diagram.jpg
> 
> ...


Thanks for that. 
This must be an older or newer model. mine definitely has a transistor front end.
And mine uses 6v6's. i suppose they could have been changed at a later date.
I'll compare the rest of the ckt and see if its the same and report back.


----------



## Joust (Jun 28, 2012)

nope [h=2]GW90PA[/h]is NOTHING like a 
PA90


----------



## Joust (Jun 28, 2012)

Joust said:


> nope *GW90PA*
> 
> is NOTHING like a
> PA90


one of the fine lads on the yahoo group sent me the schematic. but I cannot make it small enough to upload here.
but here it is
https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/...5461313569841230481/5786713069611859090?hl=en


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

You have a lot of modification work ahead of you to turn it into at Herzog. It's a push pull output. Different tone and considerably more power.


----------



## Joust (Jun 28, 2012)

nonreverb said:


> It's a push pull output. Different tone and considerably more power.


cannot convert it to SE with that transformer. but why bother?...there is a power resistor across the output as a load anyway. I agree the tone will be different though but it'll get the job done.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Time will tell. Let us know how it turns out


----------

